# How far can you shoot



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

I can get 115 120 yd out of my hoyt kobalt


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

All the way to the X :wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

till my arrow hits the ground

:noidea:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I imagine my arrows would go a 3-400 yds easy if I aimed high enough. :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I launched one at DCWC back in Sept. that probably hasn't hit the ground yet.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

as far as the arrow goes.....


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

sightmaster said:


> I can get 115 120 yd out of my hoyt kobalt


Heck, recurves shoot that far easily. You need to crank that bow up some...:wink:


----------



## bigblueraptor (Jul 28, 2006)

Holding dead on my monster 7 would shoot 132 yds before the scope housing would come in contact with the arrow. 1 3/4" housing also.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool story bro
I fail to see the importance of this, I mean we aren't shooting clout here...:set1_rolf2:


----------



## StevenT (Dec 9, 2010)

My buddy used to go out after dark and reign the fire aka shooting lumies into the open field at night


----------



## BILLYBOYPSE (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a 60 yd pin on my PSE Carrera. Can put 4 out 5 arrows in a pie pan at that distance. Not crazy distance,I know, but i am impressed with it.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Clout shoot is 180 yds.....Battle clout is 200 yds with broadheads
Flight bows can shoot over a mile....
Frank


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I launched one at DCWC back in Sept. that probably hasn't hit the ground yet.



I did the same at Stick and Wheel in July. I thought I heard it come by the house the other night but it was dark and I couldn't tell who's arrow it was.


----------

